# ?
?

----------


## xboct

.    ,      50 % -

----------



----------

,       ,        .    ( )   ,    ,         ,   .  ,       .    ,    ,     ,      .

----------



----------

- (. 76.5)   .???

----------

> - (. 76.5)


  66

----------


## terra_INCOGNITO

66     67

----------

66  67   !

----------

. 66    ,

----------


## Andyko

.
      ?
       ?

----------

:
 66 "     "        (    12 )   ,  .

   76

----------

".  .   "

----------

-

----------


## AZ 2

58.

----------


## Andyko

> 58


   .

----------

?

----------

,


. .	                    200   
   **********,    ֻ   ......................................................,    ..     **********,    ʻ     ***********,    ,     :
1. ֻ   ӻ  .
2. ʻ        .
3.   : ********(************)  .
4. ֻ      *******       .
5. ֻ     ,         .
6.   ӻ  -  *********** 200*** .
7.   ,   .6   ʻ                
8.    .
9.          .
10.                 .
11.              ,    .
12.   ,     ,    .
13.                   .

ʻ				ֻ

----------

:
   2006       (100%    ).    4          ?

----------


## LavYou

,    : 
"  2006       (100%    ).    4         ?"

----------


## sema

**,    .      .

----------

.  .

----------

> **,    .      .


 .     (   ),  ,       (    ).          ,     .     .     ,     .
    - ,    .

----------

> .  .


 "   "  ..., ( -  ), .
    .

----------

> ,    : 
> "  2006       (100%    ).    4         ?"


  ,       ?
 ,   ?      ?     " " ?

----------


## sema

> .     (   ),  ,       (    ).          ,     .     .     ,     .
>     - ,    .





> 1. ֻ   ӻ  .


 



> 10.


 .       . . .

            .

----------


## Na28ta

,       .:

_________________________________________   ______________________, ( ,  (, ..) - )    _____________________________________________,    "",   ,  _________________________________________   ______________________, ( ,  (, ..) - )    _____________________________________________,    "",   ,     .
1.  
1.1.       (     )   ______________  ( - " "),             ,  . 1.2.        : ______________________________________________________________________. 2.    2.1.              ,   .7.2   ( - " "). 2.2.            ______________               . 3.     3.1.  : 3.1.1.            ______________      . 3.1.2.          ,   .1.2  . 3.1.3.            ,   .1.2  ,   _________     . 3.1.4.   ,    4  ,        ,   6  . 3.2.  : 3.2.1.       . 3.3.  : 3.3.1.           ,   .1.2  . 3.3.2.                     ,       .3.1.3  . 4.   4.1.          . 4.2.     ______________________       . 5.    5.1.      ________________ % . 6.   .   6.1.   ,   .4.2  ,                      . 6.2.            ______________               . 6.3.              ______________          . 6.4.     ,  .4.2  ,        ,  .5.1  ,     ______%    ,    _______    . 7.    7.1.                    ,       ,    ,     ,                . 7.2.  ,   .7.1.  :    , , , , ,   ,     ,   ,         . 7.3. ,    ,          ,       .          ,      ,         . 7.4.  ,   ,     .7.3  ,       ,              . 7.5.    ,   ,   _________ ,        . 8.   8.1.   ,         ,     .           __________________________________________________________ ( ). 8.2.        ,             .             ,    , ,      ,      . 8.3.  , ,                . 8.4.  ,      ,     . 8.5.   , ,             ______. 8.6.          ,    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

:      - ,       .,         ;  ,      ,    .    5-10       ,  -          /?

----------


## Na28ta

(   ...):



. 							 ___ _______________ 2007  

  ,  11 11  111111,    - . 06.05.04,    "",   ,             ,    ,    "",   ,     .
1.  
1.1.       (     )   ______________  ( - " "),             ,  .
1.2.        : __________________________________. 
2.   
2.1.           .
3.    
3.1.     ,   .4  ,        ,  .6  .
3.2.         .
4.  
4.1.          .
4.2.     ___________       .
6.   .  
6.1.   ,   .4.2  ,        . 
7.    
7.1.                    ,       ,    ,     ,                .    :    , , , , ,   ,     ,   ,         . ,    ,          ,       .          ,      ,         . 
8.   
8.1.   ,         ,     .          .
8.2.        ,             .             ,    , ,      ,      . 
8.3.  ,      ,     . 8.5.   , ,             ______. 8.6.          ,    ,       .
9.  .

----------

Sema,    ,   Na28ta   .
   - .

----------

> :      - ,       .,         ;  ,      ,    .    5-10       ,  -          /?


,  .       .
     ,   71  -   ,    .   :
  /  20. ( .,  /,).       5 .  ,    15.("  ").    ,      .      ,                (     ..).
   /      12 .,    (     ),   8  .   /  8 .,   25 .       /  13 .        13 .

----------


## Na28ta

-   ,      -,    ,    ?    ,  ,   ,  ...

----------


## LavYou

> ,       ?
>  ,   ?      ?     " " ?


   . 

   :  50-  91,1
          (   ),   4    :
  50 -  91,1
          50 -  66
  ?

 ,     3     .  ,   2  3            .   ,     2 3 ,      ?

----------


## Greta

> :      - ,       .,         ;  ,      ,    .    5-10       ,  -          /?


      .  ,   .

----------

> . 
> 
>    ,     2 3 ,      ?


  ,        .

----------


## sema

> 5-10       ,  -          /?


  .        ,  .    -   .

----------

> . 
> 
>   ,   2  3            .


 
 ".".   /    ,    ,         . 

 ,  ,      (, ),     ,      .             ,            ,  . (    28  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/194).

----------


## LavYou

,  !   :Smilie:

----------


## Makushimo

> .  ,


 . , 




> 28  2006 . N 03-03-04/4/194


  ?      (  03.02.06)

----------


## Makushimo

(  03.02.07)

----------


## 777

*Makushimo*, http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?66772

----------


## Makushimo



----------

> ?      (  03.02.06)


      !   .  .

----------


## Greta

> . ,


,    ,   ...

----------


## Makushimo

Greta,   
  .... ,     .
  ,       ? 
-              .
     .

----------

*Greta!*      ?
  ,    !

*sema* !

----------


## stas

,   ,  . *Makushimo*,     ?

----------


## Makushimo

Stas@
   ,   

      ,  .
   .
   ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## stas

> ,     ,    ,   .


  :Smilie: .

        .       ,    .            ,    . ,       ,         :Smilie: .

----------


## Makushimo

, , Greta    ..

----------

-                   ?

----------

-   .

----------


## !!!

,     , ...
   ,     -,       
      (+),    100%.    
  (     ./),     13,01,2005.  02-1-08/5@,                 ./                  (      )???
        :

 42.   


 1. 



 807.  



1.      ()      ()    ,   ,          ( )            .

          .

2.                   140, 141  317  .



 808.   



1.          ,                ,   ,     , -   .

2.               ,           .



 809.    



1.        ,                ,  .                ,      ,        ( )          .

2.            .

3.    ,       ,  , :

     ,         ,            ;

     ,   ,   .



 810.     



1.            ,    .

 ,          ,                 ,     .

2.      ,        .

 ,   ,       .

3.      ,                  .


 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## stas

> 


 ?  :Smilie: 



> :


      ?

----------


## frantsova_v

!
    ,      .     ,     66 ?     67?

----------


## FM

66.

----------


## frantsova_v

!

----------

, !
 : 
      ,    .     ?   -,       .

----------


## FM

,        ?

----------


## stas

.    -  ,     .

----------


## Pashid

> ,        ?


  3 :   ,  .

----------


## FM

,       .    ,         .

----------


## Pashid

> .    -  ,     .


     ?
     ,   15%?               .  ?

----------


## .

*Pashid*,     .      .

----------


## FM

> .  ?


       . %.

----------


## Pashid

> *Pashid*,     .      .


   ?  .     .      ,        ,        ).

----------


## Pashid

> . %.


  ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


      .

----------


## FM

> ,   ,      ?


 ,          %.

----------


## Pashid

:Smilie:

----------


## ilika

, ,   : 
   300 000.                  100 000?

----------


## Andyko



----------

. .    .  (  . 70%)  % .          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

() (((     ,   .         ,         / , . ,   .

----------


## .

, .     ,     ""?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.   50 ..     ?

----------

.

----------


## .

,

----------


## Andyko

> 50 ..

----------

!  . , ,      ?   ,      .   .

----------


## Andyko

http://blogs.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=147822

----------


## .

, ,  .15.1 .  ,        .

----------

.  .       /   /  (.. ),    /

----------


## .



----------

.              ?

----------


## Na28ta

, .

----------



----------


## KruE

> .  .       /   /  (.. ),    /


  ,  -

----------


## katsik

:         ()?     ,   -      .

----------


## FM

.

----------


## .

.

----------


## FM

> 


  .  :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

> .


    ,      ...

----------

?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!
   .
              ..     ,       ( ).
     ,    ,          .       .
 ,   -    ,     ,        ,        100 ,    .?  ?

   .

----------


## FM

**,        ?

----------


## katsik

,    ,    .     (  ,   ). 
         ,       ()

----------

> **,        ?


  5 ,    17,5%,    30% .      ,       .    .     , ,  1750.,    2 ..

----------


## FM

> ,       .


   .

----------

> ,    ,    .     (  ,   ). 
>          ,       ()


        ,      10 ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

, :
     0.,         (  )- ,     ?          ....

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ponomareva.a.i

Andyko,   -  ,  ??   ?  ,     ,          ....

----------


## FM

,   ....

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

,      ,      .      ,    ...  ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

Andyko,  ?       ,   0? , ,  ,    +     ... 
   50 67; 71 50; 26 71? 
, ,     ?

----------


## Larky

> ?


   ,       ,       ...

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

> ,       ,       ...


.    .    100..?         ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,    100

----------

> :      - ,       .,         ;  ,      ,    .    5-10       ,  -          /?


    .     /.       .  -   .  0  :Wink:

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

-        ...   ,   ,        . :  1     - .   1.11      , ..      0.( ).   - 1    ,             /(   )?  ,      ..        ,..   .?

----------

> /(   )?



    ,    



> ,      ..


     .?     ,    



> ,..   .?

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

- ,      ,    :Embarrassment: 
       ? 100..  ? 
,     ,     /       (..     0) ?
          ?

----------

> - ,      ,


.  .



> ? 100..  ?


 




> ,     ,     /       (..     0) ?

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

,    ,    :
1.11 -          , 300.. 50 67, 71 50 -300..
1.12 - .  /   390..          -:
50  67 , 71 50 - 90..; 10 (20,23) 71 - 390..

----------

10-71  -    ,   
     ,

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

,   !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## ponomareva.a.i

,       :Embarrassment: 
 .   /  2    ,.  ...   /...  ,   ,.     .....      2 , .   /... ?
   ,  ,   ...
 -  ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 2 , .   /... ?


  .    ,      
     ,       ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## KruE

(     )

----------


## ioptimist

.

  ,         .
   .

1.   (** )            .. (** ).
1.1.     ,       36 ?
1.2.         ?
1.3.          2011 .
2.    *300 000*.    ()   ,       41020 (           ,      41010)  ..             100 000?

    .

----------


## FM

> ,       36 ?


 



> ?

----------

:    1    :           ,    .  ?  -       ?

----------

,     .         ?        ?

----------

> ,    .  ?  -       ?

----------

?     ,    ?

----------

> ?


 .    .   ,    ,

----------

!!!

----------

,    .         ?        ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

.    1 .   ?

----------


## Andyko

,     -

----------

?

----------


## KruE

> ,     -


,   ?        (    ),   ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

**,

----------


## Andyko

*KruE*,  ?

----------


## KruE

> ,     - **


 :Hmm:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

.    !

----------


## KruE

> ?


     -   ....
/  /

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## KruE

> -   ....
> */  / *


 -

----------

> ?


    (     )

----------


## Andyko

,  ,    ,   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

>     (     

             ( )?

----------


## Roma-26

!  :
  ""    ( 100%).
   ( )     .   "".      ( ).           . ..        .
:
1.        ?         ?        .
       (    ).
2.    ?               ,       ,     ?

P.S.:   ,            .

 !

----------


## .

1.  .         , , ,   ?
2.        .            ,    .    .

----------


## Roma-26

!
   -           .  :Smilie:

----------


## AlevtinaS

,       2009 . ,        .                  ?
!

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## AlevtinaS

))  .   .       (  - !!),     ..

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

.   .

----------


## AlevtinaS

,       ..

----------


## 812

% ,          .      ?

----------


## ˸

--    -

----------


## Julia 2006

> 2.        .            ,    .    .


          ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


  ?

----------

> ?


    ,    ,

----------

,    ?

----------

,    ?        ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ?


  :yes: 



> ?


    ?

----------


## slava100

! , :
, 2 ,       ( ,     ).    .      -     (  ,    ),  . :
1.     2011 .  2             ,           / ?
2.      ?    ,          ?
3.      ,     71 - 66

----------


## Andyko

;  .
 ""

----------


## slava100

Andyko!   ,   3           ,       ,         71 - 66.
,   ,          , :        "     ,      : "    "?
    -  ?

----------


## Andyko

> -  ?


         ,    __ 

*slava100*,      ,

----------


## slava100

.    .     ,  ,    ,      ,       ,  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Oita

!            ( 100%, ).        / : 1 ., 5 ....10 .?   ?  !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Oita

!

----------

.
 .- .. 100 %   .          ,     (   ),      ,       ..   ?  ,       ...  ?  ?

----------


## Lorri

:
        ,       :
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           ;
-    -     -       ,           .
   ,            "  -  ",   .                      -     - .
             ,        .

----------


## wikki7771

? :Redface:

----------

,   .

----------


## Nastya85

.  ,      (60%   ),           13% ()?

----------

.      ,

----------


## Nastya85

> .      ,


 ,    ,      ?

----------

.212

----------

! ,           .   ? (   66.3)

----------


## .

> ,           .   ?


            .

----------


## 1982

,  ,        ,     .    ,    .     ,    1-      (1000000 ),   2-     (1000000 ),          1      2 ,      ?

----------

> ,     .


.      .

----------


## 1982

6?%,        ?

----------



----------


## 4*

,   ,      ,  :
1)           -     ?
2)  -  , ,            ?
 !

----------


## 4*

> ,   ,      ,  :
> 1)           -     ?
> 2)  -  , ,            ?
>  !


,    ? :Frown:

----------

*4**, 
1) 
2) .     .

----------

